# Turkey Pot Call



## Jason Needham (Mar 19, 2013)

Double sided glass over slate. Quarter sawn sycamore pot. Cherry, hickory, and Osage strikers.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/2B1724C2-B039-4E0D-8FDC-490690317692-5462-00000A048D862B97_zps3c60cba8.jpg


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Jason Needham (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## SENC (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 20, 2013)

Jason when you say double sided - I'm assuming you can strike the top slate and/or turn it over and then strike the soundboard from underneath because of the large center hole. I'm thinking this gives the effect of two different hens. BTW very nice pot!


----------



## Jason Needham (Mar 20, 2013)

That is exactly right and thanks for the comments.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice Quality Turns Jason. The JC reed i use in my bear calls is the LV-002 bladed to get Raspy. Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 20, 2013)

Jason - That is the first double sided pot call I have seen. I love it. If you get a chance do you mind posting another pic from the bottom angle? I don't make calls but I'm always learning. I think that is an excellent design. ~ Scott


----------



## Jason Needham (Mar 21, 2013)

This is the top surface, it is glass and the bottom smaller surface is slate.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/207F75BF-E799-4B1E-9C38-D2F28BCDFBF3-601-000000C89F91239D_zps40069d43.jpg


----------

